# Did My Taxidermist Screw Up?



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I hate when this happens.sad3sm

Pictures here.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

dang, did he catch that in a neck snare?? Horrible.


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

I don't believe that is someone's mount. More like a Taxidermy school example of how NOT to do it.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

That nuckin futs..that cape buffalo is too funny..


----------



## DPElite (Apr 28, 2008)

where the hell are the shoulders and can you say get a rope?


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

That is funny, the caped buffalo was a hoot.


----------



## Mo City Rick (Sep 3, 2008)

My wife thought something was wrong I was laughing so hard when I saw the "Cape Buffalo"... Way too funny!!!

Rick


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

real laughs, that is toooooo funny.


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Thanks, Charles, that was too good!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Thank you Charles. My wife thought I was having a heart attack I was laughing so hard.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

I can't remember the last time I have laughed so hard!!! OMG!! That freaking Cow and Polar bear are the best!! Then the guy says "Look on the bright side, they will look good together!! Thats a classic!! I'm still laughing so hard my stomach hurts!!!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I enjoyed it quite a lot myself. Funny stuff.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

The Cape Buffalo wins the award hands down...LOL


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

I like it. Ive never shot a no neck buck before but i have heard the rumors they exist.......LOL


----------



## Syncerus (Oct 18, 2005)

The polar bear almost killed me.


----------



## hdh828 (May 27, 2006)

Can't stop laughing. I'm at work. Really, hard to keep quiet.
Gonna have to share this one. Polar bear really has me going, cape buffalo is good too.


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

Thank god I am working out of the house today. I haven't laughed that hard in a long while......


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

"Hey, look at the bright side. They all go good together!"

^i like this post! ^^


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Syncerus said:


> The polar bear almost killed me.


His dentist is *at least* as good as mine. Probably better.


----------



## TXwaterfowl (Mar 28, 2006)

Great looking mounts, especially that Cape Buffalo! I can't stop laughing!


----------



## ElJefe (Jun 1, 2004)

*funny*

that is the first thing in a long time to bring tears to my eyes. hilarious


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

I think they put antlers on a calf!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I could use a laugh today, and there have been some additions to the original thread (link in first post is still good but here it is again), so I thought I would pull this one back up.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Syncerus said:


> The polar bear almost killed me.


 x2...Those Bob Hope teeth......still LMAO....And that psycho lookin bobcat.....good stuff


----------



## big yaqui (Nov 19, 2009)

I laughed like it was going outta style!!! That black cow/buffalo killed me!!!


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

The two lions with the rabbit was hilarious!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I never get tired of seeing the Cape Buffalo and the "Deer with a head on his shoulders"...LOL


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Charles Helm said:


> I hate when this happens.sad3sm
> 
> Pictures here.


Green to ya, had the whole shop roll'in!!!


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Charles, You Dirty rotten scoundral, I was feelin so bad for ya when I read the original post, I was gonna send you a spare cape that I had in the freezer. Then I read further. That is good stuff. I had the best laugh in quite a while. Thanks


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Charles I really didn't need that....*

I'm waiting on 10 heads from 2 safaris at two taxidermists. I may have nightmares about those pictures.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Johnboat said:


> I'm waiting on 10 heads from 2 safaris at two taxidermists. I may have nightmares about those pictures.


Oops! Good luck with the mounts. Get some in-progress pictures from them!


----------



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

"Buck with no neck"... LMAO !!!


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks for dragging this up. I'm still wipping away the tears, and have forwarded to my buddies who are now also crying.


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

That was just too funny!


----------



## Brio (May 12, 2008)

What a great thread, too funny


----------



## OLD-AG (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank you -- wiping the tears away!!! green to ya!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

LOL! Andre did it eh Charles?

TH


----------



## JRAMEY (Oct 8, 2008)

WOW! Thats hilarious!....lol


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Where in the hell did you shoot an eight point anteater? Sorry I couldn't help myself..I hope you find someone who can repair it....


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Miles2Fish said:


> Where in the hell did you shoot an eight point anteater? Sorry I couldn't help myself..I hope you find someone who can repair it....


It's a relative of the Jackalope. I think it looks pretty good with my Polar Bear.:dance:


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Link again*

This is the funniest post ever in the history of 2cool! The 2nd best was the Seagull hooked by the trout fisherman......
Green to you Charles Helm- I posted the link you provided again- the new pics added are great.

http://forums.accuratereloading.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/3421043/m/7701015501/p/2


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

Looks great, how much !


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm laughing so hard, my back hurts. Those are hilarious!


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

That was ... ... ..I'm speechless as I clean up my coffee.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

texas8point said:


> Looks great, how much !


X2, Yea, How much? Been lookin to upgrade on my Taxi!!! Kinda like it , Will take up less wall space.I'll be waitin for the #. By the way almost sharted me self!!


----------



## srmtphillips (Oct 3, 2007)

Rack Ranch said:


> That nuckin futs..that cape buffalo is too funny..


Man that is exactly what i was thinking - verbatim!


----------



## Clint Leopold (Mar 7, 2006)

I can't see the pictures.........wonder if its just this computer.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Darn, someone dug deep in the archives.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Bucksnort said:


> Darn, someone dug deep in the archives.


:slimer:

As I said when I revived it, (a) I needed a laugh, and (b) more pictures had been added at the link...

:slimer:


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Charles Helm said:


> :slimer:
> 
> As I said when I revived it, (a) I needed a laugh, and (b) more pictures had been added at the link...
> 
> :slimer:


CH, I think it was funnier this time around. My gosh, my sides are still hurting.


----------



## Grif-fin (Mar 25, 2009)

We can't let this thread die yet. It's way too funny!!!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

So, do you think these will look good in my trophy room?.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Charles Helm said:


> So, do you think these will look good in my trophy room?.


:rotfl: **** !


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

LMAO!


----------



## AggieAngler12 (Aug 4, 2010)

Took these pictures at an antique shop in Granbury


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I can't see the price tags, but I can guarantee they are overpriced!


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*PLEASE TELL ME YOU DID NOT PAY FOR THAT,,,*


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

OMG they stuffed Brian!!!!!!


----------



## JuanGrande (May 29, 2010)

This thread is 2funny! Haven't laughed so hard in days! Just made my Friday!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

dang, Charles... that lion reminds me of Nancy Pelosi...
in a very funny kinda way:slimer:


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

The polar bear with dentures is one of my personal favorites.


----------

